# Rescue budgies?



## crubeenette (Mar 23, 2010)

Hello,

I'm normally over on the dog forums, but I've come here because my sister and I are thinking of getting a couple of budgies, or other small birds, for the nursing home that my father is about to move into. We've seen other homes with birds, and the chirping really made a huge difference in brightening up the atmosphere. The birds were well cared for, and clearly loved.

Does anybody know if there are such things as budgie (or canary, or whatever) rescues, in the same way as they exist for dogs and cats? I've had a look online but all I found was parrots, and I'm assuming that parrots are more complex birds and less easy to look after in a nursing home environment.

Many thanks for any guidance


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

The RSPCA sometimes has birds for adoption. Most parrots wouldn't be suitable for various reasons


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

The rspca near me have budgies,cockatiels ect, i like the sound of zebra finches the best, very relaxing. good luck on your search, it's a very nice thing your doing :thumbup:


----------



## crubeenette (Mar 23, 2010)

Many thanks to both of you for your help :thumbup: We'll try the RSPCA, then.

Thanks again!


----------

